

Lulz decided to unleash the kraken on two ex-colaboratours  - ckt
http://cyberkooltour.blogspot.com/2011/06/lulz-decided-to-unleash-kraken-on-two.html

======
BasDirks
Stop posting any doxing. Thanks.

